
We Looked at 137,052 Tweets and Found Out Hashtags Are Worthless - gloves
https://venngage.com/blog/hashtags-are-worthless/?__s=%5Bsubscriber.token%5D
======
VOYD
Hell, I could have told you before this whole thing started. You see how "tag
clouds" have disappeared.

